# Logic export bug...? Help!



## windshore (Mar 13, 2019)

When trying to "export audio to movie" in Logic X, I regularly get this error message:

Could not export Logic Pro X audio

I end up having to export the mix and mixing into the movie using a different program. I have tried to narrow this down and it is inconsistent. If I happen to sync the movie to the beginning of a barline it seems to work. If I have to sync so that the movie start is not on a barline, I get the error. (-although once in a while it will export off the barline)

This happens with various video formats and even in an otherwise blank session, using a default template.

I'd love to hear from someone who's had this issue and discovered the problem, - or knows that it's really just a bug. Can't believe Apple wouldn't know about it if it is a bug.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 13, 2019)

windshore said:


> When trying to "export audio to movie" in Logic X, I regularly get this error message:
> 
> Could not export Logic Pro X audio
> 
> ...


Have you tried contacting Apple support? I've generally found their pro product support to be excellent and fast. And even when they can't solve the problem immediately, because it is a code bug, they keep in contact.


----------



## windshore (Mar 13, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Have you tried contacting Apple support? I've generally found their pro product support to be excellent and fast. And even when they can't solve the problem immediately, because it is a code bug, they keep in contact.


I have tried and sent them an example file but never heard anything back. 

With so many composers working in Logic, I wonder why there is so little mention of it online....


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah I wish they would get rid of the CPU spike bug and make Logic play well with other software so I don't keep getting MIDI errors! Then it would be a great DAW....anyone from apple listening????


----------



## windshore (Mar 13, 2019)

Come on Logic Gurus! I am sure one of you has an answer....


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 13, 2019)

windshore said:


> I have tried and sent them an example file but never heard anything back.
> 
> With so many composers working in Logic, I wonder why there is so little mention of it online....


I usually set up a phone call with Apple.


----------



## daBOOSH (May 7, 2020)

I'm having the same issue. :(


----------



## Ashermusic (May 7, 2020)

I literally just exported audio to a movie yesterday with no problem.


----------



## stonzthro (May 7, 2020)

Wow - I've never seen this either! What type of file are you using for your video?


----------



## daBOOSH (May 8, 2020)

I got it figured out. I had to switch from "Adapt" to "Auto" tempo in Logic Pro. Then it bounced just fine.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 30, 2021)

This is very weird, I just got this and no matter what I try to do I keep getting it.

I've exported several videos with no problem, but I just completed a score for cue tubes Volcano video and no matter what I do it cannot export audio to video when I'm trying to bounce my version. Anyone else get this? It's extremely frustrating.

I've tried to remove and re-add the video, no luck. I've changed the tempo setting like the post above mentioned from adapt to auto to keep and none of that has worked.

Anyone know what to do?

EDIT:

I just tested a different logic project and it exported just fine, it's something about this specific logic project...weird.


----------



## Begfred (Oct 1, 2021)

I’ve got this problem sometimes and what fixed it was relative to the tempo track. Make sure there’s a tempo node on the first beat of the sequence and check in the tempo list if there’s anything before 1 1 1 1 and delete it.


----------



## scentline (Oct 26, 2021)

Begfred said:


> I’ve got this problem sometimes and what fixed it was relative to the tempo track. Make sure there’s a tempo node on the first beat of the sequence and check in the tempo list if there’s anything before 1 1 1 1 and delete it.


Finally I found a solution. This worked for my case. 

Thanks for your help, Begfred!


----------

